# Does anyone have a favorite clean humor...?



## Chrise (Oct 10, 2020)

He was great


----------



## Knight (Oct 10, 2020)

Foster Brooks


----------



## Chrise (Oct 10, 2020)

Knight said:


> Foster Brooks


Wow they where soo good Thank you


----------



## Keesha (Oct 10, 2020)

Chrise said:


> He was great


Huh? Who was great?


----------



## Chrise (Oct 10, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Huh? Who was great?


Dean Martin and I forget the other comic name


----------



## Chrise (Oct 10, 2020)

Chrise said:


> Dean Martin and I forget the other comic name


Foster Brooks


----------



## Keesha (Oct 10, 2020)

Chrise said:


> Dean Martin and I forget the other comic name


Thank you.


----------



## Chrise (Oct 10, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Thank you.


----------



## Chrise (Oct 10, 2020)

Chrise said:


>


These two Jonathan Winters, Robin Williams


----------



## Keesha (Oct 10, 2020)

Chrise said:


>


Robin Williams! Now you’re talkin’
I loved that guy. There was a thread here that asked if you’ve ever cried over a celebrities death and I said no. 
I have cried over the death of celebrities and Robin Williams was one of them. He made people laugh and was famous for it yet committed suicide from depression. I could say more but won’t.


----------



## Chrise (Oct 10, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Robin Williams! Now you’re talkin’
> I loved that guy. There was a thread here that asked if you’ve ever cried over a celebrities death and I said no.
> I have cried over the death of celebrities and Robin Williams was one of them. He made people laugh and was famous for it yet committed suicide from depression. I could say more but won’t.


It took me a while before I could watch his work...still sad but I understand his pain


----------



## Nathan (Oct 10, 2020)

People JUDGE those that choose suicide.  I think that empathy for those in pain is a more righteous response.   Yes, the Old Testament in the Bible condemns suicide, the New Testament(bought to you by Jesus) embraces compassion and understanding.


----------



## Lizzie00 (Oct 10, 2020)

Chrise said:


> Dean Martin and I forget the other comic name


I saw Dean Martin in Vegas many moons ago, closest i’ve been to becoming a groupie. My biggest regret is that i wasnt savvy enough to slip the usher a 20 skin to land a little closer to the stage...regardless tho it was a major major thrill...man oh man, those were the days...


----------



## Chrise (Oct 10, 2020)

Lizzie00 said:


> I saw Dean Martin in Vegas many moons ago, closest i’ve been to becoming a groupie. My biggest regret is that i wasnt savvy enough to slip the usher a 20 skin to land a little closer to the stage...regardless tho it was a major major thrill...man oh man, those were the days...


Hoping to smile a bit during all the...chaos


----------



## Keesha (Oct 10, 2020)

Nathan said:


> People JUDGE those that choose suicide.  I think that empathy for those in pain is a more righteous response.   Yes, the Old Testament in the Bible condemns suicide, the New Testament(bought to you by Jesus) embraces compassion and understanding.


For the record, there was no judgment on my part whatsoever. Just sadness.


----------



## win231 (Oct 10, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Robin Williams! Now you’re talkin’
> I loved that guy. There was a thread here that asked if you’ve ever cried over a celebrities death and I said no.
> I have cried over the death of celebrities and Robin Williams was one of them. He made people laugh and was famous for it yet committed suicide from depression. I could say more but won’t.


I'm assuming you are aware of the cause of his depression?  It was a neurological condition.


----------



## Chrise (Oct 10, 2020)

win231 said:


> I'm assuming you are aware of the cause of his depression?  It was a neurological condition.


Yes...


----------



## Keesha (Oct 10, 2020)

win231 said:


> I'm assuming you are aware of the cause of his depression?  It was a neurological condition.


The illness doesn’t care and it doesn’t make a difference to me. Depression is depression no matter how it comes about.


----------



## Chrise (Oct 19, 2020)

*So bad it hurts...like a bad fall...




*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 19, 2020)

One of my favorite comedians.


----------



## Chrise (Oct 19, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> One of my favorite comedians.


Mine as well... all from that era


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 19, 2020)

Bob Newhart.


----------



## win231 (Oct 19, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> One of my favorite comedians.


He sure was something:
 I still get no respect.  Yesterday, I showed up at my girlfriend's house with six condoms; she took four of them & left.

I was so poor growing up. If I wasn’t a boy, I would have had nothing to play with.

My girlfriend called me & said, “Come on over; nobody’s home.” When I got there, nobody was home.

I was an ugly kid. When I played in the sandbox, cats covered me up.

I worked in a pet shop & people kept asking the owner how big I’d get.  

My mother had morning sickness..._after_ I was born.

My parents hated me. My bath toys were a toaster & a radio.

When I was five, I was kidnapped. To prove they really had me, the kidnappers sent my parents a piece of my finger. My parents asked for more proof.

Once when I was lost, I asked a policeman to help me find my parents.  I asked him, “Do you think we’ll ever find them?” He said, “I don’t know, kid. There’s so many places they can hide.”

I went to see my doctor. I said, “Doctor, every time I look in the mirror, I feel like throwing up. What’s wrong with me?”  He said, “I don’t know, but your eyesight is perfect.”

I called the doctor & told him I swallowed a whole bottle of sleeping pills. He told me to have a few drinks & get some rest.

Even my dog doesn’t respect me. We named him Egypt because he leaves a pyramid in every room. His favorite bone is my arm. Last night he went on the paper four times – three of those times I was reading it.

I tell ya, I don't get any respect.  The other day my wife said she wants to have sex in the backseat of our car.  She wants me to drive.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 19, 2020)

Knight said:


> Foster Brooks



Foster Brooks was a favorite of mine. I was surprised the other day when I found out he could sing too.


----------



## Chrise (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 19, 2020)

*  I Loved Don Rickles but I didn't put any of his jokes in because some people might get offended,But I love his jokes.*


----------



## jerry old (Oct 19, 2020)

Clean Humor?
Go find a Humorist
Humorist have disappeared, there are many comedians, but few, if any humorist.
Their presentations are far too long for American audiences.
We demand-'Make me laugh, but be quick about it.'

A thirty minute program only allows time for two of their humorous stories.
Ireland remains a bastion for humorist-there was one on PBS many years ago, long since disappeared.


----------



## Chrise (Oct 19, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Clean Humor?
> Go find a Humorist
> Humorist have disappeared, there are many comedians, but few, if any humorist.
> Their presentations are far too long for American audiences.
> ...


Any samples...? Thank you


----------



## jerry old (Oct 19, 2020)

There was Mark Twain, Will Rodgers, (Jonathan Winters was from the modern humorist school);
the humorist tells you stories imparting information and humor.

Today, you have to go to pubs in Ireland.
I was fortunate to  hear a few  in the rural long ago; they were found in male gathering in hardward stores, general mercantile stores...
Folk tales and humor was an art form before radio, TV....


----------



## Chrise (Oct 19, 2020)

jerry old said:


> There was Mark Twain, Will Rodgers, (Jonathan Winters was from the modern humorist school);
> the humorist tells you stories imparting information and humor.
> 
> Today, you have to go to pubs in Ireland.
> ...


Thank you... a few in your list I do enjoy


----------



## katlupe (Oct 19, 2020)

My favorite was Lucille Ball. I watch her shows over and over now. Even when she was interviewed she was funny. Her and Vivian Vance got into such funny situations.


----------



## Chrise (Oct 19, 2020)

katlupe said:


> My favorite was Lucille Ball. I watch her shows over and over now. Even when she was interviewed she was funny. Her and Vivian Vance got into such funny situations.


Remembered both working at the Candy  factory


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 19, 2020)

The Two Ronnies....'well it's goodnight from me at it's goodnight from him'
Their best skit was 'Four Candles' it is 6-7 minutes long but worth watching


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 20, 2020)

*I just saw this tonight and it cracked me up.*


----------



## Chrise (Oct 20, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *I just saw this tonight and it cracked me up.*


Staying healthy...always..


----------



## Jules (Oct 21, 2020)

Love Bob Newhart.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Chrise (Oct 21, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


>


Ouch!! That's talent...with subject matter.  thank you


----------



## Chrise (Oct 21, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


>


Die laughing...


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 23, 2020)

*This lady cracks me up !
*


----------



## Chrise (Oct 23, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *This lady cracks me up !*


*She is awesome...Love it...Thank you*


----------

